# Laika Parts



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Where is the best place to buy Laika spares, Door knobs etc etc. I suspect some parts on the one i am buying will be faulty as it is a 99 mod and would like to replace them.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

roboughton said:


> Where is the best place to buy Laika spares, Door knobs etc etc. I suspect some parts on the one i am buying will be faulty as it is a 99 mod and would like to replace them.


I had a Laika for a few years and getting genuine Laika parts was a real problem, if you have a A Class it's even bigger. We waited for three months for a windscreen to come from the factory near Florence.

You could try the Laika Club they will help if they can. Also Matt C has a 400i he might pick this up if he's still in this country.

Sorry it's all Doom & Gloom, we found the dealers, Lowdams about as much use as a "Condom in a Convent"

Don


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmmm i didnt realise it was this much of a problem.

I will join the club when i pick it up. i just hope now that there is not to much wrong with it.


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Hi there!!

I've had issues in the past trying to obtain parts for my Ecovip 400i.

By far the most helpful person I have found is *Julie Topley* of 'Southdowns Motorcaravans': 01243 544251

I purchased my van through 'Barrons', and had no dealings with Southdowns, but they were still very sympathetic and helpful. (and when they say they will "phone you back", they ACTUALLY DO!!)


The parts themselves are still quite expensive, for what they are, and they take a while to arrive, (about 3 weeks) so far I've changed my windscreen covers (sore point!) 2 table leg clips, 2 door stops and a waste-drain cap. Total cost, including shipping to the Scottish Highlands was about £70....

Good luck!!


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

3 months for a windscreen Don? I waited over 5 months!!! 

I wuz done!!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Laikadriver said:


> 3 months for a windscreen Don? I waited over 5 months!!!
> 
> I wuz done!!


Matt,

Age has its privileges :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don


----------

